# Ahh the dog collar orders are overwhelming!!!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just made one collar for a friend at work and everyone loved it! Which is of course awesome and exactly what I wanted but my dear old sewing machine keeps crapping out on me. I can get it to get the projects done, but many times it's touch and go. And if the stitching doesn't look just right to me, I rip it out and start again (I can be a perfectionist at times), which of course makes the project take that much longer. Luckily the friend at work that I made the 1st collar for, has an extra sewing machine she's willing to give to me (FOR FREE!!), its just a matter of getting it to my place (literally can't wait to get my hands on it!!)...

So I just finished 3 collars and got 3 more orders in return!!! I really enjoy making them.

So without further ado here are my recent creations.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Great looking collars! So you'll be taking orders on line and shipping soon??


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Great colors!

I do need to ask, why do you use white thread?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

They are really cute! I love the colors too!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Keep an eye on Craigslist for used sewing machines. You can sometimes find the older ones there for pretty reasonable. Mine is from the 50's or something and is one of those cast iron 100 pound things that will never die but it can sew like crazy and it was really cheap!

Great looking collars you are making. I think it's a wonderful business you've started for yourself.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice! I wish I had the creativity/talent to make dog collars! They look great.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Great colors!
> 
> I do need to ask, why do you use white thread?


What color should I use?


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

You weren't asking me but how about invisible thread (as in clear)?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

GORGEOUS COLORS! love the pink/purple ones.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

They are really really nice Lauren. Good job, hope you are proud of yourself. 
Word of mouth, thats the best form of advertising you can get and it sounds like it's starting to work for you.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> You weren't asking me but how about invisible thread (as in clear)?


I guess I could give that a try. I almost feel as though it's cheating though lol.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I make collars too and use color coordinating thread. It's a little more of a pain to change the thread out but if you are able to make 2 or 3 collars at a time that are similar in color it isn't so bad. Here's a pic of one and you can see how the thread blends in. And for some strange reason I love buying different colors of thread almost as much as I do fabric....







Anyhow, very cute collars! I haven't made my babies new ones in a while and am itching too now that I've seen these!


----------

